
Ask HN: What if Pixel and Google Glass were reversed? - jamesleonard
I often wonder what Google&#x27;s market cap would look like if they had reverse the release of the Pixel and the google glass. Glass was way too early, but now could do quite well. Likewise, pixel would have been an actual rival back in 2010&#x2F;11ish. Timing once again seems like the bitch in the product market relationship. Thoughts?
======
robinsonkameron
Yeah they made a bad bet with google glass so early on. If they'd released a
competitor to iPhone back then they'd for sure at least have a larger chunk of
the smart phone market.

